# My Scrap Source



## Joe (Sep 16, 2007)

I put free wanted ads up in the Yahoo Freecylcle groups and Craigslist. I brought home pick-up loads of stuff. I took the bad with the good, so I had a lot of monitors and keyboards. I would schedule a 1/2 day to make a trip through an area and pick up people who left out odds and ends. 
Most were small batches, but I found a couple of people getting rid of full pickup loads of stuff. One person had bought pallets of computers from a government liquidation auction. He said he gave $5.00 for the whole lot. He displayed what was good in his used computer shop and gave me the rest. He gave me two pickup loads of old stuff. I've heard of people getting good scrap from college university auctions.


----------

